# Lance Armstrong's socks



## Haitch (14 May 2009)

NO, LANCE, NO, NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2009)

You would think by now that someone would have had a word. Probably buys them in bulk at Walmart.


----------



## yello (14 May 2009)

It's his trademark isn't it?


----------



## Keith Oates (14 May 2009)

It's one of the adverse comments given about Armstrong over the years, with which I fully agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (14 May 2009)

what's wrong with his socks?


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2009)

Did a quick Google images search to show MacB what's wrong with Lance's socks and I can only find acceptable ones.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2009)

They're black with yellow hi viz ankle bands It's a fashion disaster!


----------



## yenrod (14 May 2009)

>yellow hi viz ankle bands

I'd go with that...


----------



## kennykool (14 May 2009)

I quite like them - so much so I have been searching for somewhere to buy them.

I will have the Full Livestorng cycle outfit (Inc helmet) By the end of the month....Love it!!!!


----------



## MacB (14 May 2009)

rich p said:


> They're black with yellow hi viz ankle bands It's a fashion disaster!



oh, thank God for that, I wear white with yellow high viz ankle bands, thought I'd made a fashion error there for a second


----------



## RabbitFood (14 May 2009)

I not even noticed nor can i find a pic of him in bad socks ill have to look today why mi at work on my eurosport player haha


----------



## dellzeqq (14 May 2009)

Armstrong's socks have always concerned one. White socks (devioid of advertising) are the mark of a serious cyclist. One is appalled to see 'triathletes' riding bicycles without socks of any sort.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Armstrong's socks have always concerned one. White socks (devioid of advertising) are the mark of a *serious cyclist.* One is appalled to see 'triathletes' riding bicycles without socks of any sort.



i think bonj should be informed…


----------



## Steve B (14 May 2009)

He seems to wear black shoes to match while the rest of the Astana team do not. Has he always done it or is it part of the Livestrong scheme? Noticed he was on a white TREK for yesterdays stage as well rather than the stolen and returned black and gold jobbie from the Tour of California. Obviously cannot afford a livestrong mountain bike now he is racing for free


----------



## girofan (14 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Armstrong's socks have always concerned one. White socks (devioid of advertising) are the mark of a serious cyclist. One is appalled to see 'triathletes' riding bicycles without socks of any sort.



Daaaahling, you are so right! Gok Wan wouldn't be seen dead in such downmarket apparel. 
As for triathletes, one just shrieks in horror at their whole attire. Cycling in swimming trunks!!  With bulging muscles, plus other bulges, I'm beginning to feel quite faint. Do bring the smelling salts over Naomi.


----------



## yenrod (14 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Armstrong's socks have always concerned one. White socks (devioid of advertising) are the mark of a serious cyclist. One is appalled to see 'triathletes' riding bicycles without socks of any sort.



Exactly on the whitesocks situ.

BUT - when its really hot I do take my socks off !


----------



## TimDanaher (14 May 2009)

Apparently, it stems from his youth, when he was made fun of (quite rightly) for wearing black socks--apparently he didn't have any other type.

The incident so traumatized him that he's tried to use his fame to make black socks _de rigueur_... says something about the man's psychology, I suppose.


----------



## montage (15 May 2009)

What is wrong with black socks? I have lodes


----------



## Will1985 (15 May 2009)

Steve B said:


> Noticed he was on a white TREK for yesterdays stage as well rather than the stolen and returned black and gold jobbie from the Tour of California.


That was his time trial frame. His black and yellow frames are sitting on the team car as backups for the Giro.


----------



## Joe (16 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Armstrong's socks have always concerned one. White socks (*devioid of advertising*) are the mark of a serious cyclist. One is appalled to see 'triathletes' riding bicycles without socks of any sort.


I usually where these:





Hang my head in shame?


----------



## Ben M (16 May 2009)

montage said:


> What is wrong with black socks? I have lodes



Nothing, the only sock rule that I adhere to is no white socks with black shoes.

When I'm in trainers I'm generally in white sports socks, just because they're the only ones that I own.


----------



## dudi (18 May 2009)

I wear trainer socks when I'm riding... you know the ones, they don't show above the shoe.
does that put me in the fashion duldrums too?


----------



## yello (18 May 2009)

I've seen riders with no socks (couldn't be doing that) so I think your safe dudi.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (20 May 2009)

montage said:


> What is wrong with black socks? I have lodes



That's it then, obviously back home in Texas there is a secret black sock lode that Lance has tapped into 




Joe said:


> I usually where these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do I, and I rather like them.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 May 2009)

montage said:


> What is wrong with black socks? I have lodes



Black socks are for funerals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jambon (11 Jun 2009)

i dont wear any socks. i dont have any money for proper racing shoes either so i've been riding in plimsoles with no socks for a month now!! Cant wait for pay day!


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jun 2009)

That's worse...makes you look like a triathlete 

Only kidding - I do it too (or ankle socks) when it's sunny.


----------

